# Gato Class Sub 1:72



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

Just became a new member. My father-in-law purchased this kit but never opened it due to his passing in 2010. He served on the Atule, Crevalle and the Halfbeak in the 50's.
I thought I would build this in his honor. All I can say is WOW...what a great job Revell did on this one! This is my first attempt in modeling in 40 years, and I will be making my 1st try at "weathering" her. Here is the stern in final filling on seam. The escape companionway before weathering. Wish me luck!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Be careful when assembling the various hull pieces and test fit everything. I recommend that you don't assemble things like railings or propellers until very late in the build as they can be broken very easily. Also don't glue the conning tower to the hull until right before final assembly.

Just some suggestions based on my experience with the kit.


----------



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

Many thanks. I started building this on Dec 2nd and, as detailed as this kit is, realized that fitting, filling, sanding is still required. I have several photos of Crevalle and Halfbeak and the USS Pampanito website has some great color photos for reference on Gato subs. I will definately take my time and enjoy building this model. Cheers and a good New Year,


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your work and from a fellow Shippy, Welcome to our humble abode......Cheers Mark


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Building a model in honor of someone is always a wonderful gesture.

Good luck with it and it will always be there to remind you of him.


----------



## fright (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Mark. Just about ready to attach bow and stern to the hull. I just purchased USS Gato class crew (guard w binoculars) from CMK for the sail when she's ready. My in-law had his nose broke after being struck by large wave while on night lookout. Thought I'd add this in his memory! lol Good New Year to ya. Cheers!


----------

